# bird got beak stuck in toy's hanger



## Berdnerd (May 20, 2010)

Hi everyone! Phoenix just had a very scary experience though! We had his cage covered for bed already when we heard him making a weird chirp and flapping his wings. My husband uncovered his cage to find that he'd got his beak stuck in the little carabiner like clip like in this picture: http://www.arcatapet.com/item.cfm?cat=6183 That isn't the toy in question but the clip at the top is exactly the same. We got him detached from the toy quickly and he seems to be fine but talk about scary! And on something that most toys have! We're going on vacation starting tomorrow and the pet sitter will only come by once a day so we're very glad this happened tonight while we were nearby instead of while we're gone. It may have been a fluke but I know we all care about our birds here and want to pick safe toys for them.

As a side note, I asked my husband "How in the world did he get his beak stuck in the clip?!" and he responded with, "I don't know, how did Little Bird get his toe stuck in his nostril that one time?"


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Oh wow sounds scary

This is why i wont put toys in the cage, i have them out during the day so they can play while im with them, Ever since a year now iv herd alot of horror stories on toys and birds.


----------



## JaspersMomma (Dec 11, 2008)

Yikes that is scary! I imagine that he was playing with it and got his beak stuck down in there (apparently lol!)! Jasper plays with that part sometimes, but his perches are too low now to reach that part unless he climbs up the side of the cage. It really is good you found him, and if I could I would do what lperry does, but at my mom's house there's no spare room, but when I get my own place I plan on having one. I'll be the young bird lady (lol).


----------



## pink.snootchies (Jan 23, 2011)

Berdnerd said:


> As a side note, I asked my husband "How in the world did he get his beak stuck in the clip?!" and he responded with, "I don't know, how did Little Bird get his toe stuck in his nostril that one time?"


That is so scarry that it happend in a toy! 
and his toe stuck in his nostril? LOL that made me giggle, tho im sure at the time it was no giggling matter.


----------



## Berdnerd (May 20, 2010)

Jaspersmomma, he had to actually climb up the toy to get to the clip! My husband found him with his feet on a death grip around the toy, a few inches up off the perch.

And yes, Little Bird got a toe stuck in his nostril once. His nails weren't long or anything (it was so easy to clip his nails, he'd just sit on my knee and watch). One day I was just watching him run around and he paused to scratch his face and his toe got stuck in his nostril. He was flapping and limping around screeching. Poor guy, good thing Mommy was there to rescue him! This same bird once got his head stuck between a perch and the side of the cage, got his head stuck in a toy that had been in my other birds' cage for 5 years without incident, once got his foot stuck to the top of his cage on NOTHING (seriously, there was nothing there for it to get stuck on) and once got his toe nail stuck in the tiny hole on the wood where the wire side sticks into. He had talent for sure!

EDIT: I was thinking of Phoenix when I was typing. Little Bird is the one who got his toe stuck in his nostril and all those other things. The beak in clip thing is the only accident Phoenix has gotten into.


----------



## Melgann (Jun 5, 2011)

Lol maybe he does it for extra attention from mummy


----------



## JaspersMomma (Dec 11, 2008)

Omgoodness Berdnerd! Jasper doesn't climb on his toys. I bet Phoenix won't try that again lol. That sounds terrible hanging there for a while!


----------



## pink.snootchies (Jan 23, 2011)

lol sounds like an accident prone Fid


----------

